# Thigh Sigh . . .



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Calves are great and legs are stretched to the max (easily place palms on the floor), but having a difficult time strengthening my thigh muscles.
Any good exercises that you can recommend ?

It is affecting my two point canter and a few other seat issues.


Thanks !


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

Which part of your thighs are causing you trouble? Hamstrings, quads, inner thigh? Is it tightness you are having trouble with, or a lack of strength or both?

If it is tightness, then invest in a foam roller and check out youtube for vids on how to roll out where ever you are having issues. It will hurt, but it is worth it. My foam roller goes with me everywhere, to comps, holidays, where ever, 5 minutes every day makes a huge difference.

If it's strength, then there are plenty of options for strengthening. Pilates, heavy compound lifts, plyometrics etc, it really depends on your goals, time and if you enjoy it as to what you do. There's no point slogging through a workout if you are hating every minute of it.


----------



## brookiecookie (May 12, 2014)

If you put your toes on a stair and let your heels rest down it should stretch out the whole back of your thigh.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

foam roller? what diameter?


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Pickup,

Is that the foam mat that rolls up into a tube ? I just saw some on EBAY. Any particulars I should look for or are most the same ?

Foam rollers ? What a great Horse Forum !


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is a great little article on what foam rolling is, he does a much better job at describing it than I do  

What Is a Foam Roller, How Do I Use It, and Why Does It Hurt? | Breaking Muscle

This is very similar to the one I use, it's basically just a cylinder shaped bit of hard foam. They can get quite fancy (and expensive), but I don't really feel any difference.

15cm X 90cm EPE Physio Foam Roller Yoga Pilates Back | eBay


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

picup436 said:


> This is a great little article on what foam rolling is, he does a much better job at describing it than I do
> 
> What Is a Foam Roller, How Do I Use It, and Why Does It Hurt? | Breaking Muscle
> 
> ...


Oh man, my ex who I lived with for about 3 years was a personal trainer and absolutely swore by these. I use them at the gym, and they are SO helpful. I agree that price doesn't make much difference in effectiveness. I think the ones at my gym are the same that he used to use at his and they run about $25. Foam rollers are wonderful things. The silly positions that you sometimes get yourself in are even better. :lol:


----------

